# What colours did R32's come in



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

What colours did they do R32s in? Most seem to be Metallic grey ! Mine is metallic black, but what other colours?

and were there more colours used on non GT-R ones?

thanks!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

white,silver,grey,black,red and blue.

I ask Danoh of the colours codes and the proper names on tuesday when I see him next.


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Total Production 43,934 1989 -1994 
89' 4,555 
90' 8,426 
91' 7,081 
92' 7,961 
93' 6,204 
94' 7,465 
GT-R 40,390 
Nismo 560 
Vspec 1,453 
Vspec II 1,303 
N1 228 

Last chassis number : 
Regular GT-R BNR32-314649 November 7,1994 
Vspec BNR32-313609 October 13,1994 
Vspec II BNR32-313930 October 20,1994 

3 runs of the R32 with chassis numbers: 
Early August 21,1989 BNR32-000051 ~BNR32-017466 
Middle August 20,1991 BNR32-212001 ~ 
Late January 1993 BNR32-300001~ BNR32-314649 

Color Codes: 
Early - Middle: 
326 Crystal White 
KH2 Gunmetal Grey 
KL0 Super Silver Metallic 
AH3 Red Pearl 
732 Black Pearl Metallic 
BL0 Greyish Blue Pearl - Special Order 
TH1 Dark Blue Pearl - Special Order 

Late: 
326 Crystal White 
KH2 Gunmetal Grey 
KL0 Super Silver Metaillic 
AH3 Red Pearl 
732 Black Pearl Metallic 

R32 History: 
5-22-89 R32 is introduced 
8-21-89 GT-R on sale 
2-22-90 GT-R Nismo Introduced 
3-11-90 GT-R Nismo On Sale 
7-19-91 GT-R N1 introduced 
8-20-91 Minor change - Middle 
4-20-92 Skyline Autech version introduced and on sale 
2-3-93 GT-R - Later - Clutch from push to pull 
GT-R Vspec Added 
2-14-94 GT-R Vspec II Added


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

326 Crystal White 

Best Colour!


----------



## GT-Rob (Sep 28, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> 326 Crystal White
> 
> Best Colour!


No its gotta be black pearl metallic for me, much rarer than white too


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*hhaaammmmm*

GOLD


----------



## Willdatsun (Aug 7, 2004)

woh! now that is the daddy of all answers. Thanks! Awesome!

dont spose they ever said how many of each colour were sold? wondering how u know black is rarer than white? Or it's just you've noticed that.


----------



## dinges (May 21, 2004)

AJFleming said:


> 326 Crystal White
> 
> Best Colour!


Not only good taste in music, but in colors also!! 
Needles to say it has to have white wheels also of course


----------



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

iv got a gun metal on its way over from Japan but was thinking of mayby changing the colour ,has anyone got examples of the r32 colours to compare as id considered bayside blue but would prefer to get as close to an original colour if poss


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

dinges said:


> Not only good taste in music, but in colors also!!
> Needles to say it has to have white wheels also of course


 Of course!!!  

Excellent stuff lightspeed. :smokin:


----------

